# Does anyone own a Singer Featherweight?



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I inherited a 1936 model from my MIL. It was her mothers. It is a nice little machine with all the accessories. I hope one day to take it to a quilting class if I ever find the time. I have a really nice Janome but it weighs a lot.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a Featherweight, but much prefer the Singer 301a. It doesn't weigh much more but has a larger harp. Although that wouldn't matter for just piecing. Both sew a lovely seam.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have 2 black ones, a white one, a tan one and a 222 (open arm version). 

And I have a FW cabinet and two FW tables. 

One of the black ones is kept in the cabinet, I have the others on display in the house.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I looked for a Featherweight for a long time, then discovered the 301. I now have a 301 and a 401. They are both great. I am taking a class at a shop and bring the 301. It is heavier than the Featherweight, but not too heavy. Macybaby, is the pretty machine on the bottom shelf a chain stitch?


----------

